# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  تشخیص پلاک - سی شارپ

## maysam7026

سلام دوستان . من پردازش تصویر مبتدی هستم . میشه لطفا راهنایی بفرمایید واسه تشخیص پلاک خودرو باید چه کار هایی انجام بدم ؟ از کجا شروع کنم ؟

----------


## new delhpi coder

سلام
منم مثل شما تازه کارم ،ولی برای این کار ابتدا باید نواحیی که می تونن پلاک رو درون خودشون داشته باشن پیدا کنی (چند تا تاپیک قبل تر آقای عباسی یه نمونه گذاشته) بعد با استفاده از شبکه عصبی اون نواحی که اصلاحاً کاندید گفته میشن رو با دیتابیس خودت مقایسه و تصمیم بگیری که آیا اون ناحیه حاوی پلاک هست یا نه ؟اگر نبود دوباره جستجو میکنی
اگر هم بود که اقدام به جدا سازی تک تک کاراکتر های موجود در پلاک میکنی و بعد هم میشه OCR ؛کاراکتر های استخراج شده رو آنالیز میکنی تا بهفمی که چه حرفی هستن.

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

> سلام دوستان . من پردازش تصویر مبتدی هستم . میشه لطفا راهنایی بفرمایید واسه تشخیص پلاک خودرو باید چه کار هایی انجام بدم ؟ از کجا شروع کنم ؟


بایستی مبانی پردازش تصویر رو یاد بگیرید بعد اون هم یک کتابخانه برای پردازش تصویر که OpenCV را پیشنهاد می کنم و بعدش هم این تاپیک رو بخونید بعد هم اگر سوالی داشتید در همین تاپیک سوال خودتونو مطرح کنید.

----------


## altostratous

در نسخه ی آخر مترجم Open CV برای C#‎ که اسمش Emgu CV است یک sample آماده برای تشخیص پلاک هست. می تونی این کتابخانه را از sourceforge.net دانلود کنی!

----------


## sg.programmer

> در نسخه ی آخر مترجم Open CV برای C#‎‎ که اسمش Emgu CV است یک sample آماده برای تشخیص پلاک هست. می تونی این کتابخانه را از sourceforge.net دانلود کنی!


سلام
من نسخه آخر این کتابخانه را دانلود ولی متاسفانه نتوستم اجراش کنم مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟
Emgu ver 3.4.1
VS 2015
OS win 10 64bit

----------

